# layover at Sydney airport



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

We're flying to NZ and the plane has a 5 hour layover at the Sydney airport. Being right by Botany Bay, and fairly close to downtown, we wonder if there's a way to spend a couple of hours taking a quick peek at something. How does transportation work from the airport - do you think we'd have time?

Does this make any sense, or should we just get out the books and read some more. We'd love to see a slice of the area if possible, but of course we can't risk not getting back in time for the connection to NZ.

I once had a 7 hour layover at JFK in New York, and I actually got into the city, took a tour of Carnegie Hall, walked around the Central Park South area, saw the WTC site and had a meal at the Carnegie Deli. The train took about an hour each way from the airport into the city. 

TIA for any help you can give.

donilo


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Mate ... grab a a cab into town ... ( Sydney ).... Opera house, Circular Quay the coat hanger (Sydney Harbour Bridge), bit of a quick squizz around The Rocks area which is adjacent to Circular Quay .... too easy ..... back to Mascot for the aircraft .... couple of bevvies on board for the 3 hour flight across the Tasman and bobs your uncle ... too easy !

Singapore with SIA is a lot better ... depending on your stop over time they have tours to suit .... and free at that !


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

Depending on what passport you're travelling on, you might need an Australian visa to leave the airport - even for a couple hours. I don't know if this applies to your particular situation, but it might be something to look into.


----------



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fatenhappy,

Thanks! Sounds very doable. 

Sarasun,

Good words of caution. We have U.S. passports. I don't know if that gives us less or more trouble 

BTW, in case there isn't a problem, any good places to recommend to get a bite to eat while we're at it?

donilo


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I think sarasun is right, if you don't have an australian visa of any sort you won't be able to leave the airport.

Dolly


----------



## karunaji (May 3, 2010)

Hi sorry to disappoint you but 5 hours is nothing.Don't forget - your arrival, clearance - even though it can go very smoothly.Quickest into town would be taxi.

HOWEVER - the time into town and back has to be considered, AS does the time required for the security check.

So the only thing I can suggest is booking window seats into Sydney, and if possible also when leaving. 5 hours is not nearly enough even for a brief peek


----------



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses.

It sounds like I need to check out the visa issue for sure. If we can't leave the airport I suppose we'll just have to bring a telescope along .

donilo


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

karunaji said:


> Hi sorry to disappoint you but 5 hours is nothing.Don't forget - your arrival, clearance - even though it can go very smoothly.Quickest into town would be taxi.
> 
> HOWEVER - the time into town and back has to be considered, AS does the time required for the security check.
> 
> So the only thing I can suggest is booking window seats into Sydney, and if possible also when leaving. 5 hours is not nearly enough even for a brief peek


If old mate is booked through his only concern would be getting access on his Visa and transit seat allocation for the next flight ... his bags etc will go straight through which means he would only have to get security scanned in and out ... 

Better than sitting around at the airport for the remaining 4 hours ! ... :eyebrows:


----------

